# Hou-actinite?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

For those who have been using it, how do you like it compared to Milorganite? I cannot find milo anywhere but did find the hou-actinite at Home Depot yesterday.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

What's the NPK ratio? And will the plant know the difference between Milo and Hou? I think not. Remember it's not what's on the bag (Brand) it's what's in the bag(NPK and micros). For that reason I see no use for either Milo or Hou in my program.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I can't discern the difference between Milo and Hou. Smells the same when pouring. Looks the same. Spreads the same. Actually IMO the hou doesn't stink as bad as it's starts breaking down like Milo does.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

There are variants of Hou. Some that are high in iron, some with higher N, but I think the most common is 6-3-0 with 1% Fe.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The Hou-actinite I got at Ewings was less per bag but had a massive prill size that made it hard to flow out of my spreader. But I think it's worth trying.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> The Hou-actinite I got at Ewings was less per bag but had a massive prill size that made it hard to flow out of my spreader. But I think it's worth trying.


This. I was very disappointed in the prill size. Given the slow breakdown and the fact that I put it down last summer, I probably caught as much in the grass catcher as what actually stayed in the lawn.


----------



## Brah-muda13 (Nov 13, 2020)

Their website says it's available in Fairway Granules and Greens Grade sizing. May require a custom order or asking your local carrier to offer the smaller granules. Its the only option in my area and I'll be trying it in the up coming season.

http://bcfproducts.com/turf/hou-actinite%e2%84%a2-organic-fertilizer/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah the last time I saw prills that size, the bag had a Kingsford label on it. :lol:


----------



## Spurge Farmer (Oct 1, 2020)

I use the greens grade and it spreads great.


----------

